# Need suggestions to recover deleted data from HDD



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

As is my username I was a bit of a big n00b this morning, installing a fresh Win8 and accidentally deleted my downloads HDD instead of my SSD, don't ask, I was hungover is all I can think. 

It hasn't been formatted or touched since I pressed delete so am hopeful I can recover most of the files, any suggestions for software to do so?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is a couple threads

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172244&highlight=Recover+Hard+drive

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174222&highlight=Recover+Hard+drive


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 27, 2012)

try recuva
http://www.piriform.com/recuva/download


----------



## patrico (Oct 27, 2012)

hiya, I use EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard 5.0.1, works great from me on all data that has been deleted  hope it works the same for you 

just put the output folder on another harddrive and you should be good to go


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

patrico said:


> hiya, I use EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard 5.0.1, works great from me on all data that has been deleted  hope it works the same for you
> 
> just put the output folder on another harddrive and you should be good to go



Running this now, shall see what happens, gonna take a long ass time though as there's a few hundred GB's of data on it


----------



## patrico (Oct 27, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Running this now, shall see what happens, gonna take a long ass time though as there's a few hundred GB's of data on it



ouch, oh yeah this may sound stupid to you, but, just make sure the drive you are undeleting to, has enough space for the file you wanna save


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

I am having to do it on the recovered drive, thankfully it's a 2TB and a fairly new drive with no bad sectors/issues etc 

It's recovered over 100GB of good data so far  There's 550GB in total


----------



## patrico (Oct 27, 2012)

good, fingers crossed the files are still intact for ya


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

patrico said:


> good, fingers crossed the files are still intact for ya



ATI driver stopped responding during the recovery and Windows forced a fucking restart  got over 300GB worth and all of my photos which is what's important the rest of the stuff is games, movies and music.


----------



## patrico (Oct 28, 2012)

i think can you pick the files you want to save at the start of the scan, so you dont have to wait getting files youve already saved. maybe have a try
anyway at least its working for ya


----------



## danielberg (Oct 31, 2012)

*deleted file recovery*

Hi, you can retrieve all your deleted files from hard drives, memory card or any other storage device by using deleted file recovery software. One of my friends had the same problem and I mentioned this product. With the help of this tool he was glad that he got back all his deleted files. You can download and try the demo version of the software. Any doubts reply me..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

As long as you have not put any data on it, it should be recoverable if only quick formatted. All this does is clear the file table and show empty. once you start writing to the drive, it will over write your data.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2012)

danielberg said:


> Hi, you can retrieve all your deleted files from hard drives, memory card or any other storage device by using deleted file recovery software. One of my friends had the same problem and I mentioned this product. With the help of this tool he was glad that he got back all his deleted files. You can download and try the demo version of the software. Any doubts reply me..



Are you a Rep for them? Just wondering.


----------



## Kalevalen (Oct 31, 2012)

I have had luck with Easeus Data Recovery on a drive that had been formatted and windows had been reinstalled. It took forever but we got all the data back


----------



## patrico (Nov 1, 2012)

Kalevalen said:


> I have had luck with Easeus Data Recovery on a drive that had been formatted and windows had been reinstalled. It took forever but we got all the data back



yeah same, Easeus Data Recovery works great for me every time


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2012)

Regularly backing up your stuff can prevent this from happening, or just watching what you're doing but it's an honest mistake if you're not taking your time. Good luck with recovering your stuff, hopefully its a lesson well learned and you get all of the important stuff back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Regularly backing up your stuff can prevent this from happening, or just watching what you're doing but it's an honest mistake if you're not taking your time. Good luck with recovering your stuff, hopefully its a lesson well learned and you get all of the important stuff back.



heck not doing any critical tasks while drunk/hungover is imperative too


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 1, 2012)

patrico said:


> yeah same, Easeus Data Recovery works great for me every time



Same here.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 2, 2012)

Use active undelete, i recently recovered 1tb data using it from my hard disk which was formatted by mistake using ubuntu


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2012)

I used Partition Wizard Home Edition on the Hiren's Boot CD when I accidentally quick formated one of my 1tb back up drives. Saved all the data which was about 800gb worth.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 3, 2012)

you could always beat it with a hammer, and force it to cough up the data


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/

Aidfile Recovery Professional


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 4, 2012)

I had a similar problem and used Pandora Recovery and I got it back

http://www.pandorarecovery.com/


----------



## kristongarry (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re:*

Hi,

You can recover your deleted files from hard disk with the help of Kernel for Windows Data Recovery Software,just try to use this software may be you can recover your desire data.
Hope this Tool help you.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 6, 2012)

*R-Studio* Is my first "go to" for drive disasters.

In the event of a simple mistaken delete , *Recuva* also works reasonably well.


----------

